

Snowden Is The Kind of Guy I Used to Recruit–in Russia - jgrahamc
http://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2014/05/snowden-is-the-kind-of-guy-i-used-to-recruitin-russia-106648.html

======
bediger4000
More obvious PR Hits for NSA shills.

Again, the "Snowden is a Russki Spy!" thing doesn't fly, on first principles.
Did Hanssen, Ames and Walker go talk to a reporter, or did they secretly give
small batches of stuff to a handler? Let's see... the latter! Have any of the
well-known moles/spies give an ideology statement, trying to philosophically
justify their spying? No.

C'mon, shills and plants and Deep Government crypto-fascists! You've got to do
better than this!

~~~
josefresco
In all fairness, we have no evidence to prove or disprove that Snowden didn't
also (along with talking to reporters) deliver intelligence to handlers.

~~~
sobkas
In all fairness, we have no evidence to prove or disprove that You are not a
duck. Quack.

~~~
josefresco
Parent comment is implying that they do in fact, know that I'm a duck.

~~~
bediger4000
OK, so prove any suspicions wrong: present some data for how the young
Russians you turned during the cold war left a big (for the time) data dump
for journalists of any stripe to examine. Where are those documents? Where's
the statement of ideology from these young Russian loners?

That is, if Snowden is "the kind of guy" you used to recruit in Soviet Russia,
where are the similarities besides a Myers-Briggs personality type evaluation?

